# Karbonn A1+  wifi hotspot and video calling



## prince1 (Dec 29, 2012)

frnds

I 've A karbonn a1+ android 2.3 mobile phone it has wifi hotspot inside it so by using wifi of my laptop i connect it but internet on my laptop is not working / sometimes verry-verry-verry-verry slow but it is showing the speed = 54 mbps i'm using Xp on my laptop please tell me why is this happening  i also tried by taking mobile in full nework  but it doesn't work and net on it is also tooo slow iám using an idea sim in it by calling to 12345 theey tell my mobile is 3G but noy video calling supported  instead it is supported with video calling and noT 3G but i nevr video chat on it  what can be the reason for this problem please help me.
ThAnKyOu


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2012)

A1 Plus doesn't have 3G so actual speed with be more like 5-10kB/s.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2012)

prince1 said:


> frnds
> 
> I 've A karbonn a1+ android 2.3 mobile phone it has wifi hotspot inside it so by using wifi of my laptop i connect it but internet on* my laptop is not working* / sometimes verry-verry-verry-verry slow but it is showing the speed = 54 mbps i'm using Xp on my laptop please tell me why is this happening  i also tried by taking mobile in full nework  but it doesn't work and net on it is also tooo slow iám using an idea sim in it by calling to 12345 theey tell my mobile is 3G but noy video calling supported  instead it is supported with video calling and noT 3G but i nevr video chat on it  what can be the reason for this problem please help me.
> ThAnKyOu



 What did i just read.

*Fun fact*
*Did you know* that your mobile is a 2G online mobile?


----------



## ideacellular (Jan 2, 2013)

prince1 said:


> frnds
> 
> I 've A karbonn a1+ android 2.3 mobile phone it has wifi hotspot inside it so by using wifi of my laptop i connect it but internet on my laptop is not working / sometimes verry-verry-verry-verry slow but it is showing the speed = 54 mbps i'm using Xp on my laptop please tell me why is this happening  i also tried by taking mobile in full nework  but it doesn't work and net on it is also tooo slow iám using an idea sim in it by calling to 12345 theey tell my mobile is 3G but noy video calling supported  instead it is supported with video calling and noT 3G but i nevr video chat on it  what can be the reason for this problem please help me.
> ThAnKyOu



Dear Customer,

We regret the inconvenience caused to you. May we request you to reply to us with your complete account details such as Full name, mobile no., alternate contact number and the type of Inconvenience you are facing. Also mention the token ID 205IC313348 in the subject.

Regards,
Idea Cellular


----------

